# My sloppy Joes



## Chile Chef (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's my sloppy joe's recipe.

Warning "it has ground lamb in it"


Ingredients:
1-1/4 pounds ground Ground Lamb
chuck
2/3 large diced White onion
2/3 large diced Red Bell Pepper
2/3 celery stalk, diced
1 (10.75 ounce) can tomato
soup

3/4 teaspoon cumin
1/8 teaspoon Worcestershire
sauce
4 hamburger buns
2 X slices of Munster cheese per sandwich

Directions:
You have scaled this recipe's ingredients to yield a new amount (4). The directions below still refer to the original recipe yield (6).
1.Place the Dutch Oven over medium heat / High heat. Crumble the ground beef into the D.O and cook until brown. Add the onion, pepper, and celery and cook until soft. Stir in the tomato soup, ground cumin, Worcestershire sauce, salt, and pepper; simmer until hot. Ladle meat onto hamburger buns; top with Munster cheese.


Here are the photo's of the sloppy joe night with the family!

The Dutch Oven Sloppy Joe mix. 






The Sandwich Station. 





The sandwich, Sorry about not lifting the top bun off the sandwich for display "my bad"













Low Sodium [_for me_] meal. ( except for the cheese )


----------



## danpeikes (Nov 10, 2009)

tasty


----------



## Chile Chef (Nov 10, 2009)

danpeikes said:


> tasty


Thanks, I know I messed up twice on the recipe ( I forgot to edit it before I hit the post )


By the way the sloppy joes would have tasted better on kaiser buns.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 11, 2009)

You are the only other person besides my wife and her family that I have ever met who use Campbell's Tomato soup as the base flavor sauce.  Btu I have to admit, it's not a bad idea.  Her version is simply a pound of browned ground beef mixed with on can of tomato soup.  That's it.  And it tastes good.  I won't print my recipe here.  It's rather involved, but tastes great too.

It just goes to show that sometimes simple is just fine.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chile Chef (Nov 11, 2009)

Goodweed of the North said:


> You are the only other person besides my wife and her family that I have ever met who use Campbell's Tomato soup as the base flavor sauce.  Btu I have to admit, it's not a bad idea.  Her version is simply a pound of browned ground beef mixed with on can of tomato soup.  That's it.  And it tastes good.  I won't print my recipe here.  It's rather involved, but tastes great too.
> 
> It just goes to show that sometimes simple is just fine.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


What other bases can we use for sloppy joes?


----------



## Alix (Nov 11, 2009)

124mg in the lamb (100g)
640mg (125g) in the soup. (Didn't bother calculating the bun or cheese) Whats your total daily allowance CC? For a 1/2 cup serving of this sloppy joe you are nearly at 1000mg. Better only have one helping! 

If you are looking to lower sodium content a good way to start would be to use real tomatoes, and get rid of the tomato soup. Any processed soup is killer with regard to sodium content. 

Like the idea with ground lamb though. We don't get that often around here.


----------



## Chile Chef (Nov 11, 2009)

Alix said:


> 124mg in the lamb (100g)
> 640mg (125g) in the soup. (Didn't bother calculating the bun or cheese) Whats your total daily allowance CC? For a 1/2 cup serving of this sloppy joe you are nearly at 1000mg. Better only have one helping!
> 
> If you are looking to lower sodium content a good way to start would be to use real tomatoes, and get rid of the tomato soup. Any processed soup is killer with regard to sodium content.
> ...


Thanks Alix, And the daily intank about 3000 sodium. However I didn't put that much on my bun. I probably put only a 1/4th cup of the mix on my bun so I could have more cheese & what not. Then the rest of the night I had to eat fruit since I was pretty much at my limit. 



Man I really hate this freaking DIET.


----------



## Alix (Nov 11, 2009)

Please be careful CC. I haven't said much but here is a link about RDA of sodium. Your 3000mg is well above the recommended limit for healthy adults and would put you into high sodium territory. 

As I mentioned, this recipe would be easy to alter sodium content with a few minor changes. Basic premise of this is more processing = more sodium. So if you use less processed foods your sodium content drops dramatically.


----------



## Chile Chef (Nov 11, 2009)

Alix said:


> Please be careful CC. I haven't said much but here is a link about RDA of sodium. Your 3000mg is well above the recommended limit for healthy adults and would put you into high sodium territory.
> 
> As I mentioned, this recipe would be easy to alter sodium content with a few minor changes. Basic premise of this is more processing = more sodium. So if you use less processed foods your sodium content drops dramatically.


I'm trying to be careful but it's hard to stay on a diet even a medical one. 

Hmmm the real tomatoes idea was a pretty good idea. And I'm pretty much sticking to leaner meats such as lamb, and what ever else might be considered leaner. I'm also eating more fish as well.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 11, 2009)

Lamb isn't really considered a lean meat.  Try ground turkey instead.

Canned soup is generally high in sodium.

Like others have said, your sloppy joe with cheese, though probably delicious, is NOT a low sodium meal, like you claim.

And 3000 mg of sodium per day is NOT a low sodium diet.

If you really do have a sodium problem, IMO you need to seek better medical and nutritional advice ... and soon.

Good luck.


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 11, 2009)

I second that. It sounds like you need to see a nutritionist as far as your "medical diet" goes.


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 11, 2009)

Well heck if we are beating the Chili, I'd like to know how that limited food budget is working out. Sounds like you found some income.... 



I have some ground lamb, I might just try it in a chili concoction myself!


----------



## mexican mama (Nov 12, 2009)

I havent had sloppy Joe's since i was in school...those lunch ladies really have the tastiest sloppy joe's i have ever tasted...


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Nov 12, 2009)

as for different bases for sloppy joes - i use heinz chili sauce....sort of like spiced ketchup (but not "hot" spicy)...ive seen lots of recipes call for this....brown your meat (turkey, beef, whatever - i really like the idea of lamb) with onion (we skip the peppers)....add the chili sauce until its the thickness you like, some chili (or chilli?) powder, a small squirt of mustard, and a few splashes of worcestershire sauce....best served on cheap white buns....this is my favorite way, and really reminds me of the classic kind as a kid


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 12, 2009)

For those who do not know - Chile is on a 3,000mg sodium restricted diet for Congestive Heart Failure (CHF). The standard recommended sodium content for a CHF diet is either 2,000mg or 3,000mg sodium/day. There are other similar diets online, and basically what you will be given by your physician and/or dietitian - but this one is well laid out and explained for an example: Diet For The Treatment of Heart Failure

While it is true that this recipe could be tweaked to lower the sodium content even more, I applaud Chile for making an effort to follow the advice he was given by his physician and dietitian. It is, if nothing else, a step in the right direction. 

There is a debate over the RDA - in the UK it is 1,600mg, the American Heart Association used to be 3,000mg but they dropped it to 2,400mg and now lowered it to 2,300mg - other equally informed and researched sources still have it at 3,000mg - 3,500mg. The only thing they all seem to agree on is nobody knows exactly what the Required daily intake is, and that we all tend to consume more than we need.


----------



## Alix (Nov 12, 2009)

Michael, I personally didn't see anyone being anything but supportive to CC and thanks for clarifying, I sometimes forget that not everyone reads every thread! The only question I saw that arose was around the comment "low sodium recipe" that CC posted originally. For anyone just arriving on the forum that might be misleading. For CC it is likely lower than usual but it is by no means an actual low sodium recipe. 

Anyone on a restricted sodium diet can find wonderful online resources for calculating the sodium in each and every ingredient they are using in their cooking. If anyone needs help with that I would be happy to help. I regularly put together information for parents to help their kids eat better.


----------



## Chile Chef (Nov 13, 2009)

Alix said:


> Michael, I personally didn't see anyone being anything but supportive to CC and thanks for clarifying, I sometimes forget that not everyone reads every thread! The only question I saw that arose was around the comment "low sodium recipe" that CC posted originally. For anyone just arriving on the forum that might be misleading. For CC it is likely lower than usual but it is by no means an actual low sodium recipe.
> 
> Anyone on a restricted sodium diet can find wonderful online resources for calculating the sodium in each and every ingredient they are using in their cooking. If anyone needs help with that I would be happy to help. I regularly put together information for parents to help their kids eat better.


Hey Mich, Your correct but it's hard to stick to a diet like this since you've been eatin normally for years. You know what I mean?


By the way I want to know how I can make my own tomato soup?


I know you start with fresh tomato's, then you can add 600grams of chicken/beef boulin and have tomato soup that's around 600 grams of salt for a pan full, instead of 600 grams of salt in every 1/4th cup of the store bought stuff.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 13, 2009)

Chile, I will PM you an easy and good tomato soup recipe some time tonight!


----------



## Mama (Nov 13, 2009)

Here's my recipe for sloppy joes:

1 pound lean ground beef 
1/4 cup onion, chopped 
1/4 cup green pepper, chopped 
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon pepper 
1 cup ketchup 
3 teaspoons brown sugar 
1 teaspoon yellow mustard 
1 tablespoon Worcestershire Sauce 
1/2 cup water 

  In a large skillet, brown the ground beef, onion and green pepper.  Drain and return to pan.  Add the garlic powder, salt, pepper, ketchup, brown sugar, mustard, Worcestershire Sauce and water.  Stir well, cover, reduce heat and cook 20 minutes. 



You could certainly leave out the salt, use no salt ketchup and a low-sodium Worcestershire sauce.


----------



## Jeff G. (Nov 13, 2009)

Mama said:


> Here's my recipe for sloppy joes:
> 
> 1 pound lean ground beef
> 1/4 cup onion, chopped
> ...


This is close to what I make.. I add a bit more Brown sugar but balance it out with cider vinegar.. sweet/sour thing... I also use more Worcestershire sauce than that..


----------



## Chile Chef (Nov 13, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Chile, I will PM you an easy and good tomato soup recipe some time tonight!


Thank you Lp, I would really appreciate that.



Mama said:


> Here's my recipe for sloppy joes:
> 
> 1 pound lean ground beef
> 1/4 cup onion, chopped
> ...


I will try that next time I have the fam over. Thanks again for the recipe post Mama. 



Jeff G. said:


> This is close to what I make.. I add a bit more Brown sugar but balance it out with cider vinegar.. sweet/sour thing... I also use more Worcestershire sauce than that..


Great cooks think alike.


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 14, 2009)

tomato soup is pretty simple, and I NEVER use bouillon. 
I saute some onion, finely diced, maybe some shallot, and a bit of garlic, in some butter. Then I add diced/crushed/whatever, tomato. Then a bit of baking soda (just a small pinch) before I add milk or cream. Heat through. One can adjust it by adding your  favorite herbs. Because there is BSoda in it, I rarely add salt. It helps reduce the acid in the tomatoes and keeps the milk from curdling.
and for sloppy joes, just add a low sodium tomato sauce instead of tomato soup.
(and just because someone is questioning your salt intake because of what you have told us about yourself/health issues, you don't need to jump to the conclusion that they don't know anything about a restrictive diet and how hard it is to limit oneself.)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 14, 2009)

I wasn't going to do this, but I share everything I know anyways.  This sloppy joe recipe is from my cookbook - "You Can Be A Great Cook With Beef.  I have received rave reviews from a couple of people on it, and one from an ex-DC regular.  She stated that she hated the sloppy joe's that she grew up with, but that she loved this recipe, and that her husband took some to work, and now his co-workers are pestering her for the recipe.  I am also including a home-made tomato soup recipe that I gave to a tomato grower at our local farmer's market.  She like it so much that she rewarded me with a bushel of fresh, vine-ripened tomatoes, that were actually ripened on the plant.  And since both recipes are made from fresh ingredients, you can alter the salt content to your needs.  Finally, just for fun, I'm taking a unique tomato and broth soup from another of my cookbooks for you to try.  It looks a little strange, but tastes great.  Enjoy.I wasn't going to do this, but I share everything I know anyways. This sloppy joe recipe is from my cookbook - "You Can Be A Great Cook With Beef. I have received rave reviews from a couple of people on it, and one from an ex-DC regular. She stated that she hated the sloppy joe's that she grew up with, but that she loved this recipe, and that her husband took some to work, and now his co-workers are pestering her for the recipe. I am also including a home-made tomato soup recipe that I gave to a tomato grower at our local farmer's market. She like it so much that she rewarded me with a bushel of fresh, vine-ripened tomatoes, that were actually ripened on the plant. And since both recipes are made from fresh ingredients, you can alter the salt content to your needs. Finally, just for fun, I'm taking a unique tomato and broth soup from another of my cookbooks for you to try. It looks a little strange, but tastes great. Enjoy.

Ingredients:
1-4 oz. can low salt tomato paste
1-6 oz can lwo salt Tomato Sauce
1-12 oz. can dark red kidney beans
2 cloves minced garlic
2 medium yellow onion, diced
3 heaping tbs. chopped green pepper
1/4 cup dark brown sugar (for Diabetics, substitute an equal amount of sucrolose sweetener (Splenda or other brand) and a tsp. of molasses)
1 tsp. Chili Powder
2 tsp. Salt
1 tbs. Worcestershire Sauce
2 tbs. sweet pickle relish
1 bay leaf
2 tbs. olive oil
1 lb. ground beef

Place ground beef into a 12 inch covered frying pan and place over medium heat. While the pan is warming, add the olive oil to a 1 quart sauce pan and apply medium heat. Add the garlic, onion, and bay leaf to the oil and saute until the onion turns translucent. Add the remaining ingredients, stir until well blended, cover and turn down heat to simmer.
Lift the lid from the ground beef and break up the meat into bite sized chunks. Lightly salt the meat, stir, and cover. Check the meat and stir the sauce every five minutes until the meat is cooked through. Drain the meat into a suitable bowl and place the juice in the refrigerator for later use. Combine the meat and sauce and serve over whole grain hamburger buns.

From the kitchen of Bob Flowers

*Tomato Soup From Scratch*
This gives a very nice and creamy soup that will warm your bones.  Seve with a good, crusty artisan bread.
Ingredients:
6 medium tomatoes
1 onion, chopped
4 garlic cloves, minced 
1 tsp kosher salt
1 tsp. dried oregano
1 Tbsp dry basil 
1/2 tsp finely ground black pepper

Blanch the tomatoes for 30 seconds in boiling water to loosen the skins. Remove the skins. Saute the onion in 2 tbs. olive oil until softened, you may carmelize them if you wish, but it isn't essential. Add the minced garlic to the onion and cook for another half minute, then add the tomatoes. Heat through and use and immersion blender to liquify. Add the remaining ingredients and simmer for 20 minutes more.

The beauty of this soup is that you can alter the herbs or add other spices to turn it into anything you want. You could add cream if you desire, which is very tasty, or throw in some thyme, rosemary, and ground beef to turn it into a Bolognese suace. Add carrots and celery to give it a more French flavor. You can really do whatever you want with it. But it's pretty tasty just as is too.
From the kitchen of Bob Flowers

 [FONT=Courier New, monospace]*Havarti with Tomato, Tofu, & Herbs Soup*[/FONT]
This tomato-based soup was also tried by my eldest daughter, at her home. She reported that as she was making it, test-tasting as she went, she really didn't like it at all. But she went ahead and completed the recipe. To her suprise, when all of the ingredients were added, and the soup had cooked for about twenty minutes, it became something wonderful. The sum of the parts was much better than the individual ingredients. So give it a try. This one is from my cookbook - "You Can Be A Great Cook With Soups, Stew, and Chowders.

 [FONT=Courier New, monospace]And now, from the cookbook:

...Ready to try something new?  I thought so.  I'm going to 

introduce you to an ingredient that you would normally 

wouldn't eat.  But when you use it in this soup, you will have

 a new appreciation for it.[/FONT] [FONT=Courier New, monospace]But before I tell you what it is, I'm going to tell you something about it. It's high in protein, vitamins, minerals, isoflavones, and a host of other nutrients. Though it isn't fat free, it is low fat. It tends to capture the flavor of ingredients used with it. It has a rather bland flavor of its own, but is great for thickening creamy soups and fruit smoothies.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier New, monospace]What is this miracle ingredient? I'm glad you asked. It is Silken-Firm Tofu. Now before you move on to the next recipe, remember, tofu has very little flavor of its own. In this soup, it is used as a thickening agent. The cheese, herbs, spices, and tomato provide all the flavor this soup can handle. Try it. Taste it and make your own decision. You just might be surprised.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier New, monospace]*Ingredients:*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier New, monospace]1 cup Grape or Cherry Tomatoes, halved[/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier New, monospace]1 cup Silken Firm Tofu[/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier New, monospace]2 cups low salt, fat-free Chicken Stock or Broth[/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier New, monospace]2 cloves Fresh Garlic, minced[/FONT]
 1/2 [FONT=Courier New, monospace]tsp. Sweet Basil[/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier New, monospace]1/8 tsp. Oregano[/FONT]
 1/2 [FONT=Courier New, monospace]tsp. Salt[/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier New, monospace]1/8 tsp. Thyme[/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier New, monospace]1/4 tsp. Black Pepper[/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier New, monospace]8 oz. Havarti Cheese, cubed into bite-size chunks[/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier New, monospace]Heat the broth over a medium flame until simmering. Add the garlic herbs, and spices. Blend in the tofu with a wire whisk or immersion blender until smooth. Add the tomatoes and let simmer for 15 minutes.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Courier New, monospace]Serve this soup piping hot, adding the cheese cubes to the bowls so that they get all soft and gooey. Serve with your favorite chilled gelatin flavor and some whipped cream. From the kitche of Bob Flowers
 [/FONT]


Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chile Chef (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you    Goodweed of the North, So many very nice people, I don't know what to say but thank you from the bottom of my heart. I don't know when I will be able to try many of the recipes people posted but when I do I will surely give props to everyone of you.

Thanks gang.


----------

